# Coolest Crow Calls Ever



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It all started when I ran across some firewood that came with flames.

My neighbor wanted a boxelder tree gone, so I told him I'd cut and haul. Found some red coloration in the otherwise, bland white junk wood, called flame. The junk would be transformed into jewels courtesy of three of Predator Talk's fine craftsmen: Youngdon, Prairewolf, and Big D or Don, Ed, and Rodney respectively.

Each of them agreed to craft me one crow call from the flame boxelder I would normally have tossed into the outdoor furnace. The results speak for themselves. Ed made the custom box, which will house the collection, but first I will do some upholstery. The detail put into the box is quite good and the cost was more than reasonable. And, to top it off, Ed tossed in one of his keychain predator calls fashioned from the same wood. Dang. That thing will squaller!

I was hoping for crow calls that would be unique not only to the eye but to the ear. Mission accomplished. Each has its own sound. Perfect.

My neighbor, who is a woodworker himself and even works in a lumber yard, is the man who gave me the wood. He's still scratching his head over the diamonds in the rough. And, I'm still smiling.

Thanks again to the good sports named above. The calls pictured were made as follows: top - Youngdon; middle - Big D; and lower - Prairiewolf.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Heck of a deal from some of the best. Congrats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are a nice set of calls.

A collection of hand-me-downs that hopefully will go through generations of your clan Glen.

Great job on the box Ed--- would the wood be birds eye maple?.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Box is aspen.

Gonna make sure my great grandson gets the calls. I've learned he has not quit talking about our long weekend together last week when we shared the outdoors.

But, before all that, those calls are going to get a workout doing what they're meant to do. Season opens August 1.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope all the calls bring in a lot of Crows Glen, I just wish we could shoot these dam ravens around here ! be sure to post your first kills come Aug 1st.

Doing the box has given me an idea, Make boxes for some of my personal call sets that I have made. I think I will make boxes custom to fit each set and engrave accordingly to the species. Would make them nice to pass down and a way to keep them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You may be onto something, Ed.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

very cool its neat to see all the diffrent call styles


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like your set for opening day for sure Glen. Good looking calls Ed and Don. Awesome box Ed like the matched set of sides. The engraving is through the roof!!! Looks like you got that new machine figured out.Good luck opening day Glen.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice work guys, the crow on the box really stands out with all the detail. And each call has its own unique style that has its authors character in it. I like em all, good work to all involved and a nice write up Glen.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful work gentlemen.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Glen I'm glad you like it. Nice work Ed and Rodney !


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

That is awesome, all one of a kind got to love that.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Best of the Best-Very NICE Guys---Keepers for sure Glen-------*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Appreciate the comments.

The good news is that I've finished the interior of the box.

Bad news is I've taken on some carpentry work and interior door upgrades in a house beginning opening day, Aug. 1. The job won't last long but the season does.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice job Glen !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks Great Glen. Sorry to hear about opening day but cash in hand puts shells in the vest!. Good Luck


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Not really sure how I missed this thread... You guy's really knocked it out of the park with those crow calls! Outstanding work guy's! Money is tight around here right now taking care of my mother and bills, the sewer company is trying to raise our sewer bill from $70 a month to $140 and that's just sewer, not I including water... Glen, how much flame boxelder do you have? I may need to build an outhouse...lol.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not *that* much but plenty for our call makers, if they want more. Should be dry by now.

Took the crow call I got from YD out first, since I got that call first. (It's the loudest of the three.) Never heard one crow and it was clear and calm. They've grouped up for migration, although all don't head south, they're feeding together somewhere. Pretty weird not hearing any but I heard them passing through at dawn before my hunting partner, Joe, showed up. I've been watching for them in my travels and have expected to see hundreds in the harvested wheat fields. Not seeing any. Got me stumped.

Only did one set. Pretty funny all dressed up and a great setup.

Too much going on right now to get out there, but I'll squeeze in some time.

Planting food plots within a week, then tractor show, then roofing our outpost, "Manland" - but, I'm not involved in anything but facilitator and funding for that project. Oh, and I'm still doing some upgrades for a house in the city in my spare time.

Then it'll be September. Final month of crow hunting season.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok Glen, I don't think I could dig the hole anyway... Glen, I wish you would try the goose feathers, or any other white feathers, I swear when my father plucked three geese in the backyard the next morning there was hundreds of crow's circling the yard going nuts.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It wasn't the setup but I like to try new approaches. I have setups so realistic that other hunters actually took shots at my decoys hung from bare tree branches up high. The technique involves flinging a weight over limbs with a fishing rod, then fastening decoys to the monofilament and hoisting them up. They look real but I usually make a simpler trap.

The setup the other day involved a bamboo cane pole with a battery-powered flapping wing decoy suspended from the upright pole. Usually lights out in conjunction with crow distress calls.

They just were not in the neighborhood. Very rare but it happens. I'll try again this weekend but at sunup when they are heading to the feeding grounds. Wherever that is.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They just were not in the neighborhood this time. I like your idea with the feathers. Wonder if my wife would miss her pillow. If successful, maybe I could refill it with crow feathers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

